# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Υπολογισμοί Μετασχηματιστών

## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι του forum σας παρουσιάζω ένα κείμενο για υπολογισμό διαφόρων τύπων μετασχηματιστών, Περιλαμβάνει υπολογισμό μετασχηματιστού τροφοδοσίας, εξόδου ακουστικών συχνοτήτων και διαμορφώσεως. Οι υπολογισμοί για μετασχηματιστή διαμορφώσεως είναι χωρίς διάκενο πυρήνα διότι, πολύ συχνά, ένας μετασχηματιστής που λειτουργεί με συνιστώσα συνεχούς ρεύματος και έχει το κατάλληλο διάκενο στον πυρήνα του ώστε να μην φθάνει στον κόρο ο πυρήνας, παρουσιάζει το ενοχλητικό φαινόμενο να "τραγουδάει" ο πυρήνας στο ρυθμό της ακουστικής συχνότητας. Γι΄αυτό το λόγο δίνεται πολύ μεγάλη ανοχή στη διατομή πυρήνα του διαμορφωτή ώστε να μη χρειάζεται διάκενο αλλά και να μη φθάνει στον κόρο εύκολα και δημιουργεί προβλήματα. Επίσης η χαμηλότερη συχνότητα λειτουργίας είναι αυξημένη (75Hz αντί για 20Hz) για τον ίδιο λόγο. Επειδή οι υπολογισμοί έχουν σχέση και με τροφοδοτικά και με κυκλώματα ήχου αλλά και με διαμορφωτές πομπών ΑΜ, τοποθέτησα το θέμα στην κατηγορία των εξαρτημάτων. Αν οι συντονιστές έχουν άλλη γνώμη, ας το μετακινήσουν. Το συνημμένο αρχείο αποσυμπιεζόμενο γίνεται έγγραφο Word.

Edit 20-1-2008: Το πλαστικό μονωτικό φύλλο Hostafan μπορείτε να το βρείτε και με την εμπορική ονομασία Nomex.

----------

-nikos- (18-07-12), 

agis68 (28-07-13), 

crisssp (19-05-15), 

ΠΑΝ (08-03-15), 

dinos.liaskos (25-01-18), 

George37 (27-06-17), 

Hulk (06-10-11)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για όσους θέλουν ένα πίνακα με τις διατομές εμαγιέ συρμάτων και την ένταση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος που μπορούν να αντέξουν σε τύλιγμα μετασχηματιστή, ακολουθεί ένας πίνακας από το βιβλίο "Μετασχηματισταί" του Ευάγγελου Σερβετά, καθηγητή της παλιάς "Ανωτέρας Σχολής Ηλεκτρονικών" του Α. Αναστασιάδου. Το βιβλίο εκδόθηκε το 1969.

----------

George37 (27-06-17), 

Hulk (06-10-11), 

spiroscfu (06-10-11)

----------


## iakovos

Καλη δουλεια φιλε

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ευχαριστώ. Μόλις επιβεβαιωθούν πειραματικά οι υπολογισμοί, θα ανεβάσω και μέθοδο υπολογισμού για τσοκ τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## mezurlos1

Φίλε Δημήτρη,πολύ καλές οι πληροφορίες για τον Μ/Σ Εξόδου PP μέ τις 2 EL34.Μήπως θα  μπορούσες να μου πής σε τι αριθμό σπειρών πρωτέυοντος θα μπορούσα να βγάλω λήψεις γιά τα σκρίν των λυχνιών, οπως επίσης τι ενοείς λέγοντας πεπλεγμένα τυλύγματα γιά καλύτερη απόκριση στις υψηλές συχνότητες?  :Sad: Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.Γιάννης.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Οι λήψεις για τα σκριν συνήθως είναι στο 42% του μισού τυλίγματος (όπως το υπολογίζουμε από τη μεσαία λήψη). Τα τυλίγματα με πλέξη είναι αυτά που κάνουν ένα μετασχηματιστή εξόδου να έχει μεγάλη απόκριση συχνότητας. Όταν ο μετασχηματιστής είναι για push-pull συνήθως χωρίζουμε το πρωτεύον σε άρτιο αριθμό τμημάτων και τα τυλίγουμε συνδέοντας τα σε σειρά ενώ το δευτερεύον σε περιττό αριθμό τμημάτων και τα συνδέουμε παράλληλα. Επίσης το πάχος τού σύρματος των δευτερευόντων πρέπει να υπολογιστεί για το κλάσμα του ρεύματος που μεταφέρει. Αν πχ χωρίσουμε το δευτερεύον σε 7 μέρη θα υπολογίσουμε τη διατομή του σύρματος κάθε τμήματος για το 1/7 του συνολικού ρεύματος δευτερεύοντος ώστε να μοιράζεται σωστά το ρεύμα.
Έστω ότι ένας μετασχηματιστής εξόδου χρειάζεται 2000 σπείρες πρωτεύοντος και 100 σπείρες δευτερεύοντος. Η πιο απλή και εύκολη περίπτωση πλεκτού τυλίγματος είναι να χωρίσουμε το πρωτεύον σε 2 ίσα μέρη (πχ 1000+1000 σπείρες) και το δευτερεύον σε 3 μέρη (πχ από 100+100+100 σπείρες). Τυλίγουμε πρώτα τις 100 σπείρες του δευτερεύοντος φέρνοντας έξω τα άκρα. Έπειτα τις 1000 σπείρες του μισού πρωτεύοντος φέρνοντας έξω τα άκρα του. Μετά τις 100 σπείρες, έπειτα τις 1000 και τέλος τις 100. Με αυτό τον τρόπο έχουμε 5 τυλίγματα συνολικά. Συνδέουμε σε σειρά τις 1000+1000 σπείρες και έχουμε το πρωτεύον με 3 άκρα (2 για τίς ανόδους και 1 για τη μεσαία λήψη). Τέλος, παραλληλίζουμε τα 3 τυλίγματα των 100 σπειρών προσέχοντας να μη τα συνδέσουμε με αντίστροφη φάση. Από τα κοινά σημεία σύνδεσης των 3 δευτερευόντων παίρνουμε την έξοδο για το ηχείο.
Επίσης στο zipαρισμένο αρχείο υπάρχει ένα λάθος πληκτρολόγησης: Οι σπείρες πρωτεύοντος στο πρώτο παράδειγμα είναι 875 και όχι 975 όπως αναγράφεται. Στα "Αρχεία" αυτό το άρθρο είναι διορθωμένο.
Ελπίζω να σε κατατόπισα...

----------


## mezurlos1

Φίλε Δημήτρη,ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση άπαντηση.Με κατατόπισες πλήρως και τώρα μένει να κάνω δοκιμή.Ωστόσο ενας Μ/Σ που τύλιξα γιά 2χ6l6 με πυρήνα 3,2χ3,2cm πήγε πολύ καλά.Μένω υποχρεομένος και ευχαριστώ. :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Με τη βοήθεια της μεθόδου και με κάποιους αναγκαίους συμβιβασμούς στις σπείρες (το εργαστήριο περιελίξεων δεν έπαιρνε το ρίσκο να τυλίξει όλες τις σπείρες που είχα αρχικά υπολογίσει) παράγγειλα ένα μετασχηματιστή για 2ΧEL34 push-pull και δούλεψε καταπληκτικά! Ο ενισχυτής είναι για ηλεκτρική κιθάρα και το τελικό στάδιο έχει απόκριση με αρνητική ανάδραση 12dBv10Hz-60kHz!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Χωρίς ανάδραση έχει 25Hz-100kHz!!! Θα τον παρουσιάσω σύντομα, μόλις μου σκανάρουν τα σχέδια γιατί έμεινα από σκάνερ... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## mezurlos1

Γειά σου Δημήτρη,περιμένοντας το σκάνερ μήπως εχεις κάποια διέυθυνση για προμήθεια 
Hostafan(Nomex)?

----------


## lunatic

Δημήτρη περιμένουμε εναγωνίως τον κιθαρο-ενισχυτή!! :Rolleyes: 
(και ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα βεβαίως βεβαίως!)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για οποιαδήποτε υλικά περιελίξεων:

Συναδινός, Ικαριέων 7, Αθήνα (Γκάζι), 2103450843
http://www.sinadinos.gr/

Μασούρας (Oskay), Μάρνης 57, Αθήνα (Πλατεία Βάθης), 2105249346-7
http://www.massouras.gr/

Ασημακόπουλος
http://www.assimacopoulos.gr/

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλοι. Εγώ ψωνίζω από τον Συναδινό (τον γνωρίζω χρόνια) αλλά και οι άλλοι είναι εξίσου καλοί.

----------


## mezurlos1

Δημήτρη Χρόνια πολλά για την γιορτή σου.Επανέρχομαι με απορίες γιά τους Μ/Σ εξόδου.
Θέλω λοιπόν να ρωτήσω στον τύπο για τον υπολογισμό του λόγου σπειρών/V τι έιναι το
B max γιατι εάν ισούτε πάντα με 1 προφανός δεν χρειάζεται.Επίσης σε ενα βιβλίο του 1978 (ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΤΟΥ Γ.Σ. ΣΟΦΙΑΝΟΥ) αναφέρεται πυκνότητα ρεύματος γιά τους Μ/Σ τροφοδοσίας 2,5 Α/mm2 όπως άλωστε αναφέρης και εσυ, αλλα για Μ/Σ ακουστικών συχνοτήτων αναφέρη πυκνότητα 1Α/mm2.Επειδή με αυτήν την πυκνότητα η διατομή του σύρματος αλλάζη δραματικά έχω έλθη σε αδιέξοδο. Μήπως μπορείς να βοηθήσεις? :Confused1:

----------


## mvassimaki

Στους μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας (50hz) η συνιστόμενη πυκνότητα ρεύματος είναι 2Α/mm2 για 24ωρη λειτουργία 2,5Αmm2 για λίγες ώρες και 3Α/mm2 για σύντομη λειτουργία.
Επίσης, διάβασε προσεκτικά το επισυναπτόμενο του*"Τρελός Επιστήμονας"    * (42,8 KB, 318 εμφανίσεις)    aeaess___212.zip‎   
                    Στο:

----------


## akis1497

Παλιο το θεμα ομως θελω να φτιαξω ενα ΜΣ με δευτερευον 1500 βολτ απο οτι διαβασα παω για πρεσπαν 0.2χιλιοστα 3 στρωσεις μεταξυ προτου και δευτερου τυλιγματος.
Εχω απορια μεταξυ των στρωσεων του δευτερευοντος που βγαινουν 2000 σπειρες  0.6 χιλιοστα ποσα στρωματα πρεσπαν και ανα ποσες στρωσεις δευτερευοντος θα βαλω αν η κρακασα ειναι 60 χ 60 χ 85.6 χιλιοστα υψος μου βγαινει 140 σπειρες το καθε στρωμα 100 βολτ στο καθε στρωμα;
Ευχαριστω πολυ μακουλης.

----------


## p.gabr

Μακη

Και εγω δεν ειμαι αυτης της δουλειας ,απλως εχω δει πολλες φορες

Φανταζομαι οτι η κατασκευη θα ειναι _diy για αυτο να σου πω και εγω την αποψη μου

Αυτο που πρεπει να προσεξεις ,ειναι δυο σημεια

Πρωτον
την καλη μονωση πρωτευοντος /δευτερευοντος και γιατι οχι βαλε μια στρωση πρεσπαν και μετα τυλιξε το με  μια παχια στρωση ταινια υδραυλικη τεφλον
Μαλλον ακομα καλυτερα ,να περασεις πρωτα την ταινια και μετα το πρεσπαν ωστε να (στρωσει)καλυτερα το δευτερευων τυλιγμα

Και δευτερον
Στο δευτερευων δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται εσωτερικα στρωματα πρεσπαν .(ισως ενα ενδιαμεσα να στρωσουν οι σπειρες) προσεξε πολυ τα τελειωματα εκει που γυρνας πισω.εκει θελει προσοχη γιατι ενδεχομενως η νεα σπειρα να σου τρυπωσει μεσα- βαθεια.Αυτο ειναι το επικυνδινο γιατι μπορει να εχει μεγαλη διαφορα δυναμικου και να κανει κανενα τσαφ

Καλη επιτυχια ,και αυτα που εγραψα ισως να μην ειναι και απολυτως σωστα

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Άργησα λίγο αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι αργά! Το Βmax είναι η μέγιστη μαγνητική επαγωγή που αντέχει ο πυρήνας πριν κορεστεί. Για τους συνηθισμένους πυρήνες η τιμή είναι 10.000 Gauss ενώ για τους πυρήνες προσανατολισμένων κόκκων είναι 17.000 Gauss. Η μονάδα Gauss έχει αντικατασταθεί πλέον από το Tesla (10000 Gauss = 1 Tesla). Επειδή πλέον το χρησιμοποιούμενο σύστημα μονάδων είναι το SI (Διεθνές σύστημα μονάδων) οι τύποι έχουν προσαρμοστεί ανάλογα. Αντί λοιπόν να γράφουμε στον παρονομαστή την τιμή 10.000 για την μαγνητική επαγωγή, γράφουμε 1. Αν ο πυρήνας είναι προσανατολισμένων κόκκων, η τιμή θα είναι 1,7. Επίσης αντί να εκφράζουμε τη διατομή πυρήνα σε cm2, την εκφράζουμε σε m2, γράφοντας την αντίστοιχη τιμή (πχ αν ο πυρήνας έχει διαστάσεις κεντρικού στελέχους 4Χ5cm, γράφουμε 0,002 m2 αντί 20 cm2. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

----------

